# Plow for Honda Recon



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

Im new on here and was woundering if any of you guys plow with a recon. if so how do they work. i want to get one to plow my drive and some in my neighborhood.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

yes plowed all last year with my recon worked excellent. get it you wont regret it


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

OK thanks. what knid of plow would you recomend?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Some will say Moose plow's are the best built. 
I would also say that as well.

Cycle Country as well though there push tubes are not as heavy built as the Moose Plows.

Question I would ask you is will this plow alway's be on the Recon or are you gonna upgrade to a bigger quad in 2 years and then plow with that?
for a Recon the Cycel country would be fine
but if your gonna be doing alot of plowing I would say Moose but only go 50" wide


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Lime is rite again Moose hands down, I had and still have a cycle country that I purchased new in 1984 for my 84 Honda Big Red. the only thing I hated was the manuel lift lol. Pushed more snow than I even want to talk about.ussmileyflag


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

i dont think that i would get a bigger fourwheeler any time soon. Which would be a better lift the hand one or a winch? also would it still be able to push a lot with wings?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

plowinfarmer;707258 said:


> i dont think that i would get a bigger fourwheeler any time soon. Which would be a better lift the hand one or a winch? also would it still be able to push a lot with wings?


Winch!!!!!


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

it depends how big the wings are. personally i had a homebuilt 42" plow on my recon and i thought that was perfect because you are not trying to push so much and really what does one more pass in the end matter anyway. i say get a skinny blade like a 42 and throw some wings on that to have a wide pass for light snow then take them off if you need to move some heavy snow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

plowinfarmer;707258 said:


> i dont think that i would get a bigger fourwheeler any time soon. Which would be a better lift the hand one or a winch? also would it still be able to push a lot with wings?


Winch or hand lift is really up to you. Guys with a winch will tell ya lay love it and wouldn't be with out. Those that are used to the Hand lift say that system is fine and they dont need the winch. Been a few of those dicussions on here.
I'm a Winch juy myself or now I have an Electric Actuator so I can provide down pressure and backdrag snow away form the Garage doors.

if you had wings I'd make them easy to put on/off that way you get into deep or heavy snow you can downsize your blade so your still functional but for the light fluffy stuff you can push more per pass. would be a trial and error to know when to have wings on or off.

skywagon you still have your Plow for the Big Red? 
I have a plow setup also for a Big Red "Ebay 3 years ago" and just this last month I made a purchase of 84 Big Red I have yet to find time to drive up to get it but hoping to soon.
I am thinking I gonna fab up my cycle Country V plow to the Big Red Plow frame and it can serve as my Backup to the Foreman for light snow plowing or when I have time and want to play around plowing snow on the weekends.
and it will be my late season sidewalk machine where I can' fit the Foreman down the sidewalks due to high banks on both sides.
any way I had a 84 Big Red in my youth and missed having it so been looking for a unit for a few years that was close enough and within my price range.

sublime out


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

skywagon you still have your Plow for the Big Red? 
I have a plow setup also for a Big Red "Ebay 3 years ago" and just this last month I made a purchase of 84 Big Red I have yet to find time to drive up to get it but hoping to soon.
I am thinking I gonna fab up my cycle Country V plow to the Big Red Plow frame and it can serve as my Backup to the Foreman for light snow plowing or when I have time and want to play around plowing snow on the weekends.
and it will be my late season sidewalk machine where I can' fit the Foreman down the sidewalks due to high banks on both sides.
any way I had a 84 Big Red in my youth and missed having it so been looking for a unit for a few years that was close enough and within my price range.
Yup, still got the plow, but the mount went with the Big Red, I bought it new in 84 and sold it the summer of 2007, it still ran and looked real good, a contractor buys these up to pull the big hot tar tanks when doing commercial roofs, they love the shaft drive with reverse. $300 less than I paid for it new lol and I used it for 23 years.tymusic


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Spend the few extra bucks and buy the rubicon! This thing is a beast in the snow!


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Petr51488;708085 said:


> Spend the few extra bucks and buy the rubicon! This thing is a beast in the snow!


I agree with Petr51488 get the Honda Rubicon it the best work quad i have ever owned.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

guys i don't think this guy is looking for advice on what atv to buy im sure hes satisfied with the recon and for anyone who has never owned a recon you have no idea how great they are they will hold their own against most larger utility quads within reason


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Oops i didn't even realize he wasn't even talking about what quad to get, but o well what u going to do. By the way i own a Recon but just haven't put a plow on it, do do pretty descent?


----------



## Zach (Nov 19, 2008)

Damnit... I want a plow for my recon already! 

I did find a good deal on an eagle plow... but it's 2 hours away and its hard to find time for the trip.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

FOX-SNO-REMOVAL;709093 said:


> Oops i didn't even realize he wasn't even talking about what quad to get, but o well what u going to do. By the way i own a Recon but just haven't put a plow on it, do do pretty descent?


yes for their size they are excellent for plowing


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

i think that i would go with the hand lift. my cousinhas one on his sportsmen 500 with the hand lift and it works really well. Where could i find a blade that would work? should i look on ebay?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

either ebay or go to the manufactor's web sites to locate dealer near you.

or due searches on craig's list or other message board's in your area. 

get the blade and push tubes you want and if you have to go to a dealer to get the Mounting Plate for your quad.


'


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

ok thanks ill look for one and hopefully find one. thanks for all of the help


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if you get a plow and get it all hooked up post up some Pics of that ATV.

good luck in your search,

sublime out.


----------



## plowinfarmer (Dec 22, 2008)

ok i will. once i get one. just got to save a little more money


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Ya post some pics when u get one i want to see what it will look like. I have a recon to but it just sits there most of the time maybe ill put a plow on it after i see yours and let my little bro plow with it. He would love it.


----------

